# So proud of my little boy!



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Dumbledore made it through his first bath/toenail clipping today! He didn't really enjoy it, and he probably doesn't like me very much right now, but I'm so proud of him!  
He let me do all four feet in one sitting (with the help of some mealies), and took his bath and flaxseed oil rinse like a champ! I'm a very happy and proud hedgiemomma!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats, that's awesome!  Good job, little Dumbledore!


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats great. I have a quick question though. What is the best way to go about trimming your hedgehog's nails.


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Forget that last question. :|


----------

